# Excess Foreskin?



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

I overheard my MIL talking to someone the othr day about my husband's stepbrother's son. Apparently he had 'excess foreskin' and 'needed' to be circumsised. Is thsi truly a medical condition, or just a cop-out for someone who wants to circ?


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MellyMel*
I overheard my MIL talking to someone the othr day about my husband's stepbrother's son. Apparently he had 'excess foreskin' and 'needed' to be circumsised. Is thsi truly a medical condition, or just a cop-out for someone who wants to circ?

It's a cop-out for someone who wants to circ. There is no such thing as "excess foreskin." Some boys are born with long foreskins, but their penises will grow into them and the foreskin will appear to shorten as they grow older. Unfortunately, doctors tend to be ignorant of this and will give parents any excuse to circ.







Gotta pay for that Mercedes somehow!


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Cop-out.

Now it's becoming less and less fashionable to circ "because everyone else is" and all the normal reasons have shown to be invalid, the stupid and more off-the-wall "medical" excuses will start to appear. Like this one.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

Another vote for cop-out here. Foreskins come in all shapes and sizes just like any other body part.

Just another example of people spewing misnomers to justify a painful, unneccessary (money making) surgery.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Total cop-out. Just like "excess labia" or "excess clitoris."


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe she meant "redundant foreskin"? According to a video produced by DOC, redundant foreskin was meant to mean the foreskin that extended well past the glans of the penis on a newborn. For some odd reason circ-happy doctors thought those boys were born with too much. They've since discovered that, depending on how large the penis grows as an adult, even infants with quite a bit of skin at the end can end up with just the right amount to cover the adult glans.

Another case of medicine inventing a problem in what should be a normal situation.

Maybe it's time you updated your MIL.







Get her to watch this video (WMP, streaming) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcis...OC/prepuce.html

(WMP, download) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcis...NTSC_256k_D.wmv

(thanks again Sunflower mommy for finding those links







)

~Nay


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Total cop-out. Just like "excess labia" or "excess clitoris."


Actually, here in the US., girls clits WERE cut for being "excessively long." You can read all about it in Secret Wounds, by Hanny Lightfoot-Klein (which has a chapter on MGM, as well.)


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

~Nay those links aren't working, they don't have the full pathway.

Information video on the foreskin structure and functions (medical instruction video, about 15 mins long)
Links to the video:
"The Prepuce"

(WMP, Streaming):
http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...o/prepuce.html

(WMP, Download-use "save link as"):
http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...TSC_256k_D.wmv


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

:
WTH kind of doctor thinks they can judge the adult configuration of ANY part by looking at a baby?! Babies' heads are 1/3 of their total length. An adult head is 1/8. Should we start squeezing down baby heads because there is "excess" skull?!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelKnee*
WTH kind of doctor thinks they can judge the adult configuration of ANY part by looking at a baby?! Babies' heads are 1/3 of their total length. An adult head is 1/8. Should we start squeezing down baby heads because there is "excess" skull?!

Good Call!!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelKnee*







:
WTH kind of doctor thinks they can judge the adult configuration of ANY part by looking at a baby?! Babies' heads are 1/3 of their total length. An adult head is 1/8. Should we start squeezing down baby heads because there is "excess" skull?!


but the head isn't the penis. Aren't we all afraid of sex organs?









(Before anyone asks, yeah, I'm being sarcastic)

~Nay


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Weeeelllll, there is something called "secondary mega prepuce" which is an abnormally long foreskin. But many babies and children have what appear to be abnormally long foreskins that will be taken up by a growing penis as the child ages.

I suspect that an ignorant doctor misdiagnosed this condition and for lack of conflicting information, the parents accepted the misdiagnosis as correct. Mega prepuce is an extremely rare condition and would need surgical correction only in the most severe cases. A knowledgeable doctor could do a sleeve resection that would shorten the foreskin while preserving all of the sexual functions and the foreskin.

Frank


----------



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

thanks everyone, thats what I thought. At the very least our nephew was circed under GA while also undergoing surgery to correct pyloric stenosis


----------

